# Self sufficient solar home for sale in Idaho



## Idaho Liberty (Apr 10, 2012)

We're selling our amazing farm here in N. Central Idaho. It's a 4 bd/4ba home - which was neglected when we bought it - that we gutted and rebuilt into a beautiful home and added a grid tie-in solar system and spent the next 5 years of blood, sweat, and tears developing the property into one that's totally self sufficient! We have a garden, greenhouse, root cellar, orchard, chicken house and run, bees, 3 pastures, barn, shop, 2 wells, propane on-demand hot water and cooking, two wood stoves, spring, seasonal pond, everything self sustaining!! The only thing we have to buy is propane and some stock groceries like coffee and salt. It's on 8.75 acres, near Dworshak Reservoir and amazing fishing and hunting and hiking. We're selling it FSBO and built a website with all the details and tons of photos if you'd like to see more - we're asking $550K: www.idahoretreatforsale.com


----------



## Breezy833 (Jun 17, 2013)

How beatiful! You guys sure did nice work. Good luck!


----------



## Idaho Liberty (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you


----------

